# Replacement boat seats.....good ones.



## Rockhitter (Oct 7, 2016)

I am wanting to super upgrade my existing seats on my Blazer 17' aluminum boat. Seeing that I spend 99% of the time seated [stick steer boat] I want to splurge on some new seats. Prepared to spend up to 250.00 each. What do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 7, 2016)

i had these in my boat, different camo pattern though. I loved them. very comfortable. 
https://www.basspro.com/Tempress-HiBack-AllWeather-Camo-Seats/product/52428/


----------



## FishinLite (Oct 7, 2016)

I have been looking at seats also. 

Have you looked at these?
https://veada.com/fishing-boat-seats/fs900-centric-ii-2-bass-seat.html

I have been thinking about going down this road. The new high end fishing boats all have Centric style seats.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 7, 2016)

I have Tempress also but mine are different. Love them.

This is what I have.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tempress-54901-NaviStyle-High-Back-Boat-Seat-Blue-Gray-Marine-Hi-Back-/281761284332?hash=item419a4800ec:g:miwAAOSwDk5TvxeT&vxp=mtr


----------



## Rockhitter (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. FishinLite, I like those seats you suggested. They look good.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 7, 2016)

crazymanme2 said:


> I have Tempress also but mine are different. Love them.
> 
> This is what I have.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tempress-54901-NaviStyle-High-Back-Boat-Seat-Blue-Gray-Marine-Hi-Back-/281761284332?hash=item419a4800ec:g:miwAAOSwDk5TvxeT&vxp=mtr


I put a set of these in my boat this spring. Love them so far, a lot more comfortable than the Wise brand seats I had in it. The foam is dense enough that it doesn't "bottom out" after you've been sitting on them for a couple of hours.


----------



## wmk0002 (Oct 7, 2016)

I replaced the helm seats in my larger tin with the Tempress High Back Navi-Style seats. They are great seats, however, IMO the front of them will need to be shimmed up to make them lean back slightly to make them comfortable. I have not done that with mine yet and they are too upright for my liking. They do make a low back version though which may allow you to get more comfortable in them. Despite all of that they are very high quality. I'm not sure where to get the low back ones but the high backs I got from Academy for $110 each.


----------



## Rockhitter (Oct 7, 2016)

Someone on crappie.com said to look into millennium marine seats. This company makes treestands. They look nice and are getting excellent reviews. Concerned that the straps that run down each side would be a negative. Anybody using these seats?


----------



## skipper123 (Oct 7, 2016)

Tempress Navi High Back is all I use I stay on the water long hours make sure u turn the mounting plate in the right direction on the seat bottom or they will feel leaning forward. Installed correctly awwww cant get any better. They are designed to fit tight against your back to stop fatigue. and it works


----------



## Kismet (Oct 7, 2016)

I bought a pair of Lowe seats from a forum member a few years ago for my Alumacraft Model F ( see link at bottom of post). They are ideal for me: plush but not puffy, good support and ergonomics, and solid.

Don't know what they retail for.

Best wishes.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 8, 2016)

wmk0002 said:


> They are great seats, however, IMO the front of them will need to be shimmed up to make them lean back slightly to make them comfortable. I have not done that with mine yet and they are too upright for my liking.


Are you sure you are not using an angled seat base and have it turned backwards? I have the angled bases for mine. With my Wise brand seats I had to turn the angle backwards or the seats felt like recliners, but with the Tempress seats I turn the angle to the front to tilt the seat back a few degrees and they sit great that way. If the base has the arrow stamped in it, I think that is the angled model.


----------



## wmk0002 (Oct 8, 2016)

JMichael said:


> wmk0002 said:
> 
> 
> > They are great seats, however, IMO the front of them will need to be shimmed up to make them lean back slightly to make them comfortable. I have not done that with mine yet and they are too upright for my liking.
> ...



I don't have mine mounted to a seat base. I replaced my old bench seat with these and they are mounted directly to a carpeted piece of plywood. The plywood sits level as it covers the storage area under the seats. I'm sure that when they are mounted on the pedestal base they are good though. I plan on removing one to test out as I'd like to upgrade the seats on my jon boat and would like these but maybe in the low back version.


----------



## brandontx (Nov 1, 2016)

Rockhitter said:


> Someone on crappie.com said to look into millennium marine seats. This company makes treestands. They look nice and are getting excellent reviews. Concerned that the straps that run down each side would be a negative. Anybody using these seats?


I just installed the Millennium B-100 seats in my Tracker Topper 15'. They are very deep which is nice. I don't really notice the straps so not a big deal to me. They weigh next to nothing which is nice when weight is a concern. Biggest advantage to me is the fact they are made out of a perforated mesh material. When you live somewhere hot, those vinyl seats make my rear end all sweaty.


----------



## thedude (Mar 3, 2018)

brandontx said:


> Rockhitter said:
> 
> 
> > Someone on crappie.com said to look into millennium marine seats. This company makes treestands. They look nice and are getting excellent reviews. Concerned that the straps that run down each side would be a negative. Anybody using these seats?
> ...


To the top. I love the idea of these from a weight standpoint, cooler than vinyl, aerodynamic?. Are you happy with them? Anyone else have opinions on them. They have great reviews on Amazon.


----------



## bryan28 (Mar 3, 2018)

Rockhitter said:


> Someone on crappie.com said to look into millennium marine seats. This company makes treestands. They look nice and are getting excellent reviews. Concerned that the straps that run down each side would be a negative. Anybody using these seats?



My ordered boat won't be ready until April but I already bought a pair of their saltwater version of these seats. Not sure about the freshwater version but the strap on the sides of the seat are adjustable on the saltwater version to recline the seat back if you want. Also, from reports on Facebook about them the straps don't seem to bother anyone and act as arm rests. We'll have to see when I get the boat but I think I'm going to like them. They seem to get really good reviews.


----------



## llbaker2 (Aug 12, 2018)

Just installed a Millennuim Pro-M (saltwater version) seat on my bow. First impressions are good. Went with the Pro-M over B-100 due to the former having adjustable back angle. The Pro-M sits a couple inches higher than the cheapo Wise seats that came on boat. Bought an 11 inch pin pedestal ($15) to replace my 13 inch. Works pretty well for me with my short legs (28 inch inseam). Guess I could just as well have cut a couple inches off my original pedestal or removed spring from seat mount bracket to reduce seat height. Really like the back support. With my original Wise seats the backs flexed backward really bad when I tried to lean back in seats. They didn't offer much back support. Pro-M works great in that department. Can lean back with no give/flex. Pro-M gives good back support and has adjustable strap so you can fine tune back angle to your liking. Mesh material is nice. The mesh gives good ventilation and wont burn the flesh off your thighs when you sit down on a hot summer day. Seat is a little wider than needed (Im 5'8", 210 lbs). Extra width can be an issue on smaller boats like mine. The frames appear to be very sturdy. My biggest concern is the mesh material. Not sure how long it will last or if it can be replaced when it does eventually give out. Anyone out there know if mesh can be replaced? Cant find any info on that.


----------



## gnappi (Aug 13, 2018)

I have toyed with the idea of putting seats in my boat and basspro has the best setup for trying them out which I think everyone should do before buying. I found that seats I thought looked good were not and seats I thought looked uncomfortable were better. The bottom line is try before you buy if you can.


----------



## ppine (Aug 13, 2018)

Quality fishing seats cost a lot. Few companies have them. There are lots of average okay seats in the $100 to $200 range. 
In order to recover my two seats, and two short bench seats costs around $1100 to $1200 for a Jetcraft.


----------



## Oliver305 (Dec 19, 2020)

For fishermen or anglers looking for the perfect boat chair, these millennium boat seats are arguably the best of them all. For its durability, I can say that this seat was built to last longer because of the materials it is being built. In fact, the seat frame was built using aluminum which is known for its durability. This seat was also made to have resistance properties from molds, mildew, and UV rays. It will ensure that it can withstand harsh conditions coming from the marine environment.


----------



## turbotodd (Dec 24, 2020)

my friend has a tin boat with millenium pro-m seats. They are the most uncomfortable seats I've ever sat in. They're not even "ok" for a short trip, they are totally flat, they don't support anything, might as well be a pair of boards nailed together (although they aren't as hard as plywood). And they look like poo. No way I'd have spent that much money on them. ($160 ea). I sit in the seats so they need to be supportive and it's best if they have some foam in them like an automotive seat. I have tempress navistyle high backs in mine and they're good seats. The problem is, the foam is broken down. The upholstery is in great shape and is clean, no cracking or anything but the foam-is broken down and after about 5 minutes I'm feeling the seat frame under the foam. But they are also 10 years old now, and I use my boat all year round so I should not complain. But I am looking around for seats to replace them.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 24, 2020)

I have a couple of Tempress helm style seats and love them. Very comfortable. I invested in some covers to protect the seats when not in use and I think that is a big help in maintaining them. A couple of other benefits of the covers are that the seats have a plastic "bucket" which will catch water and hold it. The covers address that. And after driving through fog or drizzle I can sit down in a dry seat. 

I also have a couple of Tempress brand folding seats and have literally used one of them one time. They are stored on a shelf up in the garage so I expect they will last a long time! Haha.


----------



## turbotodd (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm looking at the Tempress Probax

anyone have any input with those? Local guy made me an offer on the two navistyle seats I currently have and I'm thinking about taking it, and then getting the probax seats.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Dec 29, 2020)

turbotodd said:


> The problem is, the foam is broken down. The upholstery is in great shape and is clean, no cracking or anything but the foam-is broken down and after about 5 minutes I'm feeling the seat frame under the foam. But they are also 10 years old now, and I use my boat all year round so I should not complain. But I am looking around for seats to replace them.


 I had the same problem. I had the local auto upholstery shop replace the foam with automotive foam. Made my ten year old seats like new again. That was two years ago.


----------



## ppine (Jan 8, 2021)

Replacement seats are a good idea. There are so many crummy ones out there. 
The yachting catalogues for big boats, have totally different quality seats. You can spend as much as you want though.


----------



## Gary Roe (Jan 13, 2021)

I use Attwood Padded Boat Seat. It offers all the essentials of jon boat seats and can help prevent back pain and other issues.It offers the utmost comfort for anyone who sits in it, and you can spend the entire day fishing with hardly any pain.


----------

